# Cub Cadet LTX 1042 makes "clacking sound" when in motion



## billski (Oct 13, 2021)

Background: I maintain my machine religiously, everything is up to date, including grease lube, belts, check oil regularly and keep it clean. Has about 400 hour on it, engine runs steady and strong. Used for mowing on a level lawn and moving things on the lawn cart. Stored indoors. Mower belts and tires and blades replaced when needed. Bought it pretty much new 10 years ago. Only thing that ever "broke" was the mower deck engagement cable which was rubbing against the belt.

My machine makes a fairly noticeable "clacking" sound only when in motion.
The clack:

Sounds like hitting two wooden broomstick handles (each 1") against each other. It's not a metal-on-metal sound. 
Sounds like it's coming from the outside
It "clacks" about three times a second, steady.
frequency is independent of ground speed
frequency is independent of engine rpm
frequency is independent of mower deck engagement or height.
appears to be it's coming from the back.
has not caused any change in performance (control, speed or power)
independent of steering position.
stays at the same tone (does not get higher or lower in pitch).

I _believe_ it happens in reverse also. Won't have a chance to check that until next week.

Maybe it's a pully associated with the drive belt?
I think my step is to jack the rear end up, put it in gear and watch the show from underneath.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello billski, welcome to the forum.

I think the best thing to try is to jack up the rear axle (securely) and see if the click subsides or goes away


----------

